# Half a mouse?



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

I was just wondering if it was possible to cut a mouse in half and feed it to your snake. We bought some mice which IMO are too large for our snake, we gave her one and she seemed to struggle so we went back to small mice. Has anyone ever done this and would it work? I was considering cutting lengthways.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

would probably work if the snake is a good feeder! just show it one side of the mouse :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

its done with hatchlings, so i can't see why not.. it is a messy affair though!

tips.. lol... cut it in half when frozen.. and defrost it fur side down (so guts side up) depending on how you feed, if you do it (defrost) on maybe a little saucer, you could then put the saucer directly into the viv/tub or feeding tub, you would not have to pick it up then once soft!

do expect her to get messy.. you may want to wipe her down with a damp cloth once she has lost the fat tummy look !! she should have no trouble scenting it when its cut in half like that!

have fun! lol

N


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

"parts is parts"


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

couldnt you just go back to the next size down until its bigger? wouldnt half of the next size up be smaller than the first size [one size down] anyway?
I think ppl often go for 2x of that size for a bit before then to 1x next size up...
but if your up for gettin messy im sure its a good idea anyway.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I hope you dont mind the sight of spewling mouse guts!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> couldnt you just go back to the next size down until its bigger?


I don't think she will grow much more as she is about nine years old and the only reason I ask is I don't want to waste the mice if I could get her to eat half. I will give it a go and let you know how it works. Not looking forward to the sight though, I think I will get my boyfriend to do it.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> I hope you dont mind the sight of spewling mouse guts!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


can't be as bad as rat in a blender!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> can't be as bad as rat in a blender!


that was suggested to me, but with an anole, to get a stubborn feeder going, I didnt fancy it though.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i did it back in the day!!


----------



## Phaedra (Sep 12, 2007)

Mouse guts smell BAD. I once defrosted some mice in boiling water... genius me thought that would speed along the process and didn't stop to think. When I came back to get them their stomachs had split open and man it stunk, worse than a regurge.

Boa still ate them though.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

[above] lovely...really lovely haha



cupcake.1978 said:


> I don't think she will grow much more as she is about nine years old and the only reason I ask is I don't want to waste the mice if I could get her to eat half. I will give it a go and let you know how it works. Not looking forward to the sight though, I think I will get my boyfriend to do it.


oooo oh ok your right ,waste not want not, very true....best of luck.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

Nothing wrong with that, it'll work ok.... I like a good big t-bone steak but i couldn't eat a whole cow!!!! :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

ummm...cows.....ummmmm i get hungry when i pass by a field of cows...ribeye!!!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i actually get quite put off when i see a cow field...same with pigs....and chicken.... and so on... I just dont liek the idea of my food rolling in shit


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

By the way it didn't work she looked at it then jumped back in disgust, I don't blame her though it did look awful. I won't be trying it again, lol.


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

SiUK said:


> that was suggested to me, but with an anole, to get a stubborn feeder going, I didnt fancy it though.


You can get something called Lizard Maker, its this liquid that makes food items smell of lizards.

I also heard you can scent food by rubbing it with a dead anole that you keep in the freezer for the purpose.

Personally, I think it would be kinder to the anole if it were live, you rubbed the food item on the anole and then put the anole back in its enclosure where it resumed its secondary purpose as a pet


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

Phaedra said:


> Mouse guts smell BAD. I once defrosted some mice in boiling water... genius me thought that would speed along the process and didn't stop to think. When I came back to get them their stomachs had split open and man it stunk, worse than a regurge.
> 
> Boa still ate them though.


 
I defrost pinks and rat pups in cold water. If the central heating is on I'll put larger items on the radiator. Two weeks ago I put them on the plug in radiator (too early in the year for the landlord to put on the centraL heating) at full heat. I came back and the rat pups were the colour of cooked ham (Little Nipper Cali still ate them) and one of the smaller mice had a small rupture on its side and there was a smell of cooked mouse juices. My male boa's weaner rat's stomach ruptured when he grabbed it and he got mouse guts on the side of his head and around his eye. A little wash was in order before he went back in with the female.


You know, it just occured to me as I was writing his post that a heat mat might be a good place to defrost rodents, they're nowhere near as hot as the plug-in radiator and what's more I don't have to waste electricity by plugging in the radiator when there's no need to plug it in because its not cold in my bedsit!


----------

